# Lemon grass



## Wendy Proulx (Oct 29, 2017)

We were able to find some yellow grass for our yellow foot and he loves it. He doesn’t seem to be able to consume it because it is too hard, but he does like to chew on it like a bone. Is is bad to leave it in his enclosure all the time? Figure it can help keep his beak from overgrowing. Thoughts? Thanks


----------



## RosemaryDW (Nov 5, 2017)

I don’t think it can hurt him but @Will sometimes feeds it so let’s ask him.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Nov 5, 2017)

RosemaryDW said:


> I don’t think it can hurt him but @Will sometimes feeds it so let’s ask him.


https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/w...-published-nutrient-list.161833/#post-1541855


----------

